# Homebrew Help!



## 1bodybuilder (Feb 26, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a homebrew recipe of:
250mg sustanon
40mg test ace
@290mg/ml.   50ml


----------



## Landmark.Lucky (Feb 26, 2019)

To make 50ml Sustanon 250 you can try this:

12.5g Sustanon powder
1ml BA
9ml BB
28.5 ml oil


----------



## 1bodybuilder (Mar 1, 2019)

How many grams of test ace would I need?


----------



## T Woods (Mar 2, 2019)

2 grams. If the above math is right you'll end up with 52ml. Plenty of room in a 10ml multi use vial to accommodate an extra .4ml.


----------



## 1bodybuilder (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

